# Gcc expert 24 lx



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
I have purchased a GCC LX 24 expert plotter from Heat Press Nation. I will have to get a new PC which comes with windows 8. I have been informed that the plotter will not work with windows 8 unit GCC creates the driver(s). Can someone guide me in the right direction. 
- return the cutter unopened and get a roland or graphtec? 
- install windows 7 os on a new PC?


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would probably recommend that you install Windows 7 till they get it straitened out. I know a lot of companies are having some driver issues since 8 has been launched. However i would expect to see it fixed fairly soon.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Contact GCC support and they should be able to get you going,, we have had great success with win 8 communicating with the cutter.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks, I will hang in there for the driver on windows 8. The distributor of the GCC response was that there is no driver at this time. 
I responded to distributor and ask what my options were with no response. So the package is on the way and I feel like I don't even want to open the box and send it back. 
hmmmm, should have bought the roland / graphtec. I seen so many good reviews on the this distributor and cutter, so maybe i will give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It doesn't seem that you understand what I was saying,, contact GCC directly and not your distributor,, they will get you going.. here is the phone # 909-718-0248 press zero and ask the operator for support.. You do not have to wait,,,


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you could have the same issue with ANY cutter you buy IF the company....not the distributor...does not have a driver for your unit. I know several who are running win8 and the GCC....I would listen to planb as he is an authorized distributor for GCC...and should know about this issue.


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

Great thanks Plan B. Just having some prebusiness gitters. I will definitly give them a call.


----------



## Cmatsoff (Feb 22, 2013)

Were you able to get it figured out? I just took delivery of my GCC expert 24 and my laptop is rapidly fading. Just started looking at a new one and it seems like a Mac would require extra software to get the cutter to work, and all other laptops are coming with Windows 8. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Dell is still selling lots of laptops with Win 7.0......


----------



## Cmatsoff (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool! I will check those out now. Much appreciated!


----------



## Teestretcher (Sep 7, 2012)

This cutter has been doing great for the most part. Sometimes I will be cutting a job and it will not cut all the way through in certain parts. It cut fine 95 percent of the time, its just that one time when you have to waste vinyl. Like it has a mind of its own. 
Any insight on why this cutter will do that? I am thinking the white strip that the blade passes may be part of the problem. There are a few etches in it, but does not seem to mess up over those areas.


----------



## 4rmL2Z (May 25, 2013)

I bought an Expert 24lx in may also from Heat Press Nation and I am able to use Great Cut on my windows 8 computer. Windows 8 runs windows 7 programs. You can also look more into program compatibility by doing a Google search.


----------

